# Need help with this wall!!



## DannyT (Mar 23, 2011)

why not paint it the same color as the other wall then you wouldn't need anything to take your mind off the fact that it is dark. the wall already stands out because it is so dark.


----------



## LADYJEA423 (Sep 2, 2012)

If I paint the other wall the same color my the hallway will look like dark tunnel. 😁 I was thinking maybe some type of artwork or just leave it alone...


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Moved to interior decorating forum.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Guess you missed the point, repaint it the lighter color not paint both walls gray.


----------



## DannyT (Mar 23, 2011)

i meant paint the dark wall the off white color


----------



## ifi.131 (Sep 1, 2012)

I feel that maybe you should paint the dark wall the off white color.. it will make it look bigger


----------



## KevinPh (May 25, 2012)

If you want to keep the dark wall, it will not look as dark if you use light colored accessories on it - ie. a painting (or a series of paintings) with white board around it and a light coloured wood frame. You could combine this with white wainscotting on the bottom. 

Kevin


----------



## Trav'sgirl (Sep 7, 2012)

I love that you chose such a bold color! It really is a leap of faith to do so! What I would do is put up a white chair rail at about hip or waist height, then get some moulding to make squares below the chair rail. Type in "chair rail moulding" in google images to get an idea of what I'm talking about. You wouldn't need to get all that much moulding pre-whitewashed from your local big box store just to do that little wall. Just measure and map out where you want the squares to go, cut the moulding to fit, and secure it to the wall. I think it would look fabulous with some white or other bright colored picture frames arranged above it. They could be all different sizes and styles, but make sure they're all the same color! Good luck, and post pictures of the finished product, whatever you choose to do!


----------

